

My list of things to boycott SOPA - infocaptor
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103713120145925411926/posts/CbLDnkVZCUm

======
infocaptor
Please create your own list based on what you use and buy for daily usage.
Post it everywhere on blogs, facebook etc

